# Lost my little jamie at 14+3 my story



## jenny25

I thought i'd share my story about little boy Jamie , i had a pretty plain sailing pregnancy no problems at all no bleeding no pain just bad sickness compared to my other pregnancys , it all started when we went for our nt/ dating scan i was 12+6 everything seemed perfect bar they noticed that his bladder was enlarged currently measuring 1.9cm and nt measurements were 3.1 so they said we are going to refer you too see the fetal medicine specialist next week i said ok no problem i didnt really know what was going on at first im thinking what was wrong with him why is this happening to me ? i asked questions but got no where so the next day i called up as i couldnt settle so they managed to get me in to see her that day she done her scan and said with what was going on with jamie she thought it was Patau's syndrome so the next thing i had too do was decide if i wanted a cvs or wait to have an amnio so i decided to go for the cvs and i must admit it was one of the most painfull things i have ever experianced i am not going to lie about it but i know id defo not do that again in a hurry, i had to wait 3 days for the rapid results i couldnt eat i couldnt sleep i was an emotional wreck friday we got the results back and they were normal showing no signs of any type of downs in the mean time i had to wait till wed to see if their was any change wed came our appointment was at 9am but we got stuck in traffic and was a little late also the consultant was running late too so we had to wait until 10.30 to be seen we also had an appointment at harley street, we went into the scan room and i thought the woman who was doing the scan said it was gone all the extra fluid jamie had in his bladder but our worst fears had happened his bladder got worse it doubled in size in a week measuring 3cm i was so heartbroken when they told us that they called it prostatic hypoplasia which means uretha blockage so the urine couldnt flow out properly the prognosis was poor we were told jamie would either die inside me or die at birth as he would have lung immaturity of a 17 week baby his condition was bad that his kidneys stopped working his bladder went up into his chest cavity putting pressure on his heart so paul and i made the decision to end his suffering and pain and induce the pregnancy , i was given a tablet that day and i was booked in on friday for the labour induction , we arrived at the hospital at 9.30 as our bed was pre booked not that that ment anything as we were just getting into our room at 12.30 while waiting we seen pregnant women pass us by feeling saddened by our situation i was crushed i was booked in bloods were taken and i was given pessarys at 2.40 by around 4.10pm i started having cramps but no bleeding my body was shaking from shock and adrenaline i was advised to have morphine to help calm me so at 5.10pm i had that , i felt constipated for a while so i thought id go to the toilet and i had to put one of those bowel things under the seat incase anything happens suddenly i felt a pop and it was my waters that had gone so i shouted to my partner that it happened next min my son jamie was born while i was sitting on the toilet i was in complete shock i screamed but not with pain with shock and my room was instantly over crowded with doctors nurses while sitting on the toilet i had to deliever the placenta i had paul holding one hand and a lovely nurse holding my other hand i told them i couldnt do it but they told me i could and i did it my son jamie was born at 5.25pm i had no pain at all from it to be honest i have worse period pain this was not painful , my life from that day had come crashing down not only have i lost jamie this is my 2nd 2nd trimester loss and i have mc 2 other babies in the last 18 months

im still hurting every day its only been just over a week since we said goodbye to our boy

jamie nicholas callender 22/10/10


----------



## Blondie007

Thank you for sharing your story and being so brave. I have been reading your updates over the last few weeks. I cant imagine what you are having to go through as my loss was earlier than this. Just want to send you and your OH lots of hugs and also hugs and kisses to Jamie and Paul xxx


----------



## Frankie

Thank you for sharing x


----------



## jenny25

thank you for taking the time to read my story x


----------



## pinklizzy

:hugs: Sleep tight little Jamie xx


----------



## Josiejo

:hugs:


----------



## Carmello_01

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## babesx3

Big Hugs for you!!:hugs:

and floaty kisses for Jamie:kiss:


----------



## Raggydoll

I'm so sorry. Floaty kisses for Jamie. x :hugs:


----------



## iloveblue

So sorry for your loss - thinking of you x


----------



## lovehearts

:hugs:


----------



## kanga

Sendin hugs & kisses to you and Jamie x thank you for sharing x


----------



## jess_smurf

sorry for your loss been thinking of you xxxx


----------



## jenny25

thank you for all your replys it means alot too me xxx


----------



## MrsWez

:cry: So sad. My thought are with you and your family. Fly high little man. :hugs: 

PS I love the name Jamie.


----------



## calliebaby

:hugs: I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. :hugs: I will be praying for you.


----------



## twinklestar

fly high Jamie, im so sorry hun x x


----------



## inxsmhpy

So sorry :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## mommyo2girls

:hugs:


----------



## rwhite

I am so sorry for your loss :hugs: :cry: Fly high Jamie xx


----------



## cla

hun my thoughts are with you xxx


----------



## hayley x

Floaty kisses for Jamie and Paul :hugs: xxx


----------



## sma1588

sorry for your losses....big hugs hun and may your boys laugh and play everyday as they r watching over you and your every move.


----------



## dragondrums

:hugs:


----------



## Khadijah-x

thankyou so much for sharing
your sooooo brave and Jamie is a lucky boy to have such a great mommy :)
You did the right thing to end his suffering, he could have been seriously ill at birth and died shortly afterwards to doing it at this early-ish stage was the best decision and your very very brave for choosing it.
Well done huni, your a great mommy to your angels and youl get your rainbow baby soon !! baby dust xxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Your story is heartbreaking, it must have been so hard to write that, so thank you for sharing :hugs: I'm so so sorry for your loss :cry: Sweet dreams baby Jamie :angel: xx


----------



## massacubano

:hugs:


----------



## v2007

Oooh i just burst into tears, i am so sorry for your losses. 

Life is far too cruel. 

Rip Jamie, Paul and 2 tiny :angel:

V xxxx


----------



## lolly25

Thinking of you hun x x


----------



## marnie79

thinking of u and ur precious angels, wish there was more i could say :hugs:


----------



## natty1985

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## angel777

so sorry for your loss! thinking of u! x


----------



## 4sndsgrt

I am verry sorry about your loss, thank you for sharing your story.:hug::hugs:


----------



## Hollys_Twinny

:hugs: R.I.P jamie xx


----------



## beachlover1

Oh Jenny I remember you from when we were back in TTC. I am in tears reading your sad story, im so sorry xxx


----------



## evasmum

I am so sorry Jenny.

:kiss: Jamie


----------



## N1kki

sorry to hear this :(


----------



## secretbaby

I am so very sorry to hear of the loss of Jamie (((Hugs))). I can't even imagine how hard it has been for you loosing Jamie, on top of your previous losses - my heart goes out to you and your family. Anita


----------



## FierceAngel

always thinking of you hun xxxx


----------



## Laci

I so so sorry.


----------



## elainegee

im so sorry jennifer this has happened to you again. lots of hugs to you and your family x


----------



## RoxyRoo

I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## kaylynn040485

Im so sorry for your loss and thank you for sharing your story and being so so brave - sleep tight little man Kx


----------



## Laura2919

:hugs:


----------



## Kristine30

Thank you for sharing, you are in my thoughts and prayers.... xxxx


----------



## janie0

Thinking of you xoxo


----------



## Char.due.jan

:hugs:


----------

